# Frighteners Ent. may go Brick and Mortar???



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

2 small apts, with the downstairs as a storage unit (during the off season) and a show rm during the season....we'll see???


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Coooool... good luck with that!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Like I said, we'll see....
It's a repo and the bank wants to unload it, pretty bad...

But the neat thing, it's the oldest building in town, estimated 1880's?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Cool FE ,good luck with it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Sweeeeeet... old buildings are cool, and perfect for a haunters' supply shop!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's really exciting Jeff!

Good luck!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That has such potential.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hope you can get it for the price you want FE! Looks like a very cool place.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

we'll see...Need to do a little research on what rents are for this area.
But thanks for the encouragement!
If it can cash flow, it's well worth it, just to get out of storage costs!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Jeff, is that an old gas station?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey, I think I remember seeing that place on my way home from your house. I spotted several cool buildings on the way to your house. There is a cool building at the east end of the main drag in Coldwater that would be and ideal haunted house. It was for sale I wonder If I can Find a pic.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

it looked a lot like this house except bigger and older probably cost much more.  http://www.crownridgerealestatemi.c...21242605&NextHome=20177010&bp=REALESTATE&cc=1


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good luck Jeff. A bussiness open to the public can be subject to different building codes. Check any remodeling you may have to do carefully. And if it turns out that was a old gas station, check if the storaget tanks are still there and if you are responsable for them. Fire codes can be another issue, exits, ect.
It sounds like a nice idea, but check all the possiblities first. Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but I dont want to see you get hurt either.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i agree with the gas station thing i have seen station shut down even tanks removed b/c of the gas that is sitting in the ground b.c of people locking the handle going in and shooting the crap for 20 minutes gas kept running out into ground makes a nightmare .....id call dhec and osha....osha has some very stiff minds if they say cool its most likely cool and dhec is is great for molds and asbestos between the 2 there your best friends before you buy but can be worst enemy after.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If everything checks out, it should be a nice place for ya. 

Around here, if there is any house that is considered old, it is also considered a monument and has to be restored to previous glory if bought.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HalloweenRick said:


> Hey Jeff, is that an old gas station?


I might have been? But I pretty sure it wasn't.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> Hey, I think I remember seeing that place on my way home from your house. I spotted several cool buildings on the way to your house. There is a cool building at the east end of the main drag in Coldwater that would be and ideal haunted house. It was for sale I wonder If I can Find a pic.


Well, I hope not, you would have been going the wrong way! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> If everything checks out, it should be a nice place for ya.
> 
> Around here, if there is any house that is considered old, it is also considered a monument and has to be restored to previous glory if bought.


It's not classified as a "historical" home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> it looked a lot like this house except bigger and older probably cost much more.  http://www.crownridgerealestatemi.c...21242605&NextHome=20177010&bp=REALESTATE&cc=1
> Link
> I driven by that house many times! But that is a little far away for me! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Good luck Jeff. A business open to the public can be subject to different building codes. Check any remodeling you may have to do carefully. And if it turns out that was a old gas station, check if the storage tanks are still there and if you are responsible for them. Fire codes can be another issue, exits, ect.
> It sounds like a nice idea, but check all the possibilities first. Don't mean to be a wet blanket, but I don't want to see you get hurt either.


You know it Bill. It's just an old house, that has been zoned commercial in the last 10-15 yrs ago. I can remember a few of the shops that have been in the down stairs, last one being a realestate office.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great find, and good luck FE. 

Congrats on the new place.

Hope it all works out well for you.

The place looks awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I can imagine lots of scary stuff on the "balcony" there. 

What is the traffic like that is going to go past your shop? Lots or little?

How's parking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slimy said:


> Great find, and good luck FE.
> 
> Congrats on the new place.
> 
> ...


It isn't definite and thanks!



Sickie Ickie said:


> I can imagine lots of scary stuff on the "balcony" there.
> 
> What is the traffic like that is going to go past your shop? Lots or little?
> 
> How's parking?


Traffic is minor at this point, first order is that the 2 rentals pay for its self. The rest of the space will get me out of storage.
There is another costume shop just down the rd, great folks.
I lent them several of my mannequins and let them sell from my inventory.
This could be a win / win for both of us. We would both be competing against halloween usa.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good luck Jeff ah the joys of being a landlord almost as much fun paying taxes


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think the place could use your touch FE.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Da Weiner said:


> I think the place could use your touch FE.


You mean a boa-sporting, lipstick wearing, hot mama-wanna-be's touch?? LOL


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats! Good luck with it!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> You mean a boa-sporting, lipstick wearing, hot mama-wanna-be's touch?? LOL


Hey - whatever it takes  I think FE could pull it off.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Hey - whatever it takes  I think FE could pull it off.


 LOL, you sure you want to see that?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL, you sure you want to see that?


I'm always ready for surprises! I don't know if your neighbors would be up for that! What the hell!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Hey - whatever it takes  I think FE could pull it off.


 LOL, you sure you want to see that?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey fe looks like a nice spot , hows the traffic flow? and is there land behind it for parking


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

opps didnt read all the post--good luck


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That is a nice looking place FE! Looks like a good location for a Haunters shop!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks Like a Haunted House to me but I have "special" glasses I wear to make everything look like that. :devil: Jeff Haunt that place ! Good Luck


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Upon investigating today, this may be a bad venture. More research has to be put in to make sure what I was told by another "interested" party is the truth.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

whatever you decide Jeff, we're with you all the way.


----------

